# Kelton Convent - Liverpool - Oct 2012



## The Cat Crept In (Oct 7, 2012)

Kelton Convent,

Let me start with a apology for the quality of the pictures. Been keeping my eye on this place for some time now finally got my chance and would you believe it all I have with me is a old digital camera and no torch witch explains the bad flash photography.

AROUND £7.5m is to be spent to restore a derelict former convent in South Liverpool into luxury apartments.

The former Kelton Convent, will be converted into 14 apartments and 26 new flats will also be built in two new wings in the grounds to help pay for the restoration of the existing grade II listed buildings.

Liverpool council’s planning committee heard that without the new flats the restoration would not be possible as the work will cost £7.5m but the apartments will sell for less than £5m.

Architect Richard Cass told the committee that the building would be restored to its former glory.




















































































































Thanks for looking...


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow that's beautiful! Nice report, not heard of this one. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 7, 2012)

hay! thats lovely!!


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 7, 2012)

*Crackin that is... *


----------



## tank2020 (Oct 7, 2012)

Those ceilings are amazing, nice pics!


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 7, 2012)

Would imagine your heart was racing whilst climbing some of those stairs mate. Well done in cracking it.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 7, 2012)

Great photo's and such a shame the place has gotten like that.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow what a stunning looking bulid , ceiling is ace nice how its such a contrast to the surrounding decay .


----------



## skankypants (Oct 8, 2012)

realy good!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 8, 2012)

Glad it will be saved! Your pictures are nowhere near as bad as you think. Excellent report. Thanks!


----------



## GEMTX (Oct 8, 2012)

................................


----------



## Faing (Oct 8, 2012)

the old nuns would cry if thy see the states them old convent is in. we have one near us that is used fr houseing asylumn seekers an they have it destroyed, gOOD FOR US THAT LOVE URBEN DECAY THOUGH EH? nice explore thank you


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Oct 8, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> Glad it will be saved! Your pictures are nowhere near as bad as you think. Excellent report. Thanks!



Thanks for the kind words  I just wish I had taken a better camera


----------



## Bones out (Oct 8, 2012)

Pictures are fine, just fine! 

Good work.


----------



## smiler (Oct 9, 2012)

Outstanding, many Thanks.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 4, 2012)

Praise the lord its gona be saved!!...don't worry about prop dev they won't lose out on ANY deal, they know good accountants and councilors the buyers will cover any costs.....but HALLALULA it aint gona be flattened thats wot i say!

Amazing ceilings....wish i cud afford to buy an apartment there!

thanks for sharin


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 4, 2012)

WOW, a beautiful place. It's nice to see there are plans to restore it. I bet those stairs made your heart bottom out a few times.

Thank you for the stunning pics x


----------

